# Nitroglycerin Suppositories



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

My GI has recommended nitro. suppositories for me to relax my sphincter muscles. I am wondering if anyone has had experience using them. She said that they will drop my blood pressure slightly and could cause headaches. I am willing to try them though.


----------



## PacifcTime (Oct 16, 2012)

I have never tried nitroglycerin suppositories, but that sounds like a pretty powerful drug to try. Have you ever tried just regular glycerin suppositories (that you can find at any drugstore) for you problem? I would try those first. They work wonders for me and I like them so much more than laxatives that you take by mouth. They work for me in about 5 min. even though the label says they will take 15 min to and hour to work. Unlike laxative pills, they do not change the form of your stool, there's no cramping or unknown timing of when they will kick in. I swear by them.

Whatever you try, I hope you feel better soon. 17 years is a long time to suffer. Good luck.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes, I use at least two glycerine suppositories daily, and they do help a lot. Still, it takes me over an hour to have a bowel movement. I am hoping that the nitroglycerin suppositories lessen the time it takes me.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I haven't heard of these suppositories. I'll be curious to hear if they help. The only thing like this that I have heard about is valium except that it was for vaginal use. I've never been to a doctor who recommended those to me either. I'll have to try and remember these when or if I see another doctor about PFD.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I just used the nitroglycerin for the first time today. I can't really tell if it helped. Maybe I have to use it repeatedly. It's definitely not something that I could do in the mornings before work. It produces a headache and a wave of something that kind of feels like dizziness. It was a little odd. Manageable feeling for being at home, but I'm not sure I'd want to drive feeling this way.


----------



## ludyboodie (Feb 25, 2013)

Wigglesmom, my doctor prescribed nitroglycerin ointment for my fissures, but it had to be mixed for me by a compound pharmacist. It is very painful to insert because he wants me to insert it via finger with surgical glove into the rectum about an inch and 'smear' around. I don't understand if there is a nitroglycerin suppository why in the WORLD he wouldn't have prescribed it for me. Could you tell me what pharmacy carries these? It would sure make things easier for me. My dr. said he wanted it done 3 to 4 times a day for about 6 months. It's only been about 3 days and I don't know if I can continue this. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Mine was also made by a compounding pharmacist. I tried it twice and really don't like how it makes me feel. I get a headache and just feel dizzy while doing it. I don't think that they are at all helpful for me.


----------



## ludyboodie (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, at first I was OK with it, but this afternoon, I got a BAD headache and really dizzy and sick at my stomach. I don't think I can keep doing this. But the suppositories would certainly make it easier. I wonder why they didn't make mine in that form instead of just a jar full of glycerine? Where we live, they probably didn't know HOW. I have a friend who is a pharmacist. I think I'll call him in the morning and see what he thinks about it or if he could do that. Thanks for your info.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

My doctor just calls mine suppositories. Basically, it is just a very think gel in a special dispenser that I squeeze a pea size amount from.

I'm assuming we are actually using the same thing.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I am interested in this. Right now, I use suppositories that look like (magic) bullets.


----------

